# Grayson -- opinions/middle names



## sophiedaphne

Hi there!

I've never been a particularly big fan of Grayson (or any of the "-son" names) but my pre-married last name is Gray so I thought it would be a neat idea to use the name exactly as it is meant to be used (son of Gray, obviously.) What is your opinion? What middle names go well? Grayson Oliver popped into my head, but I'd love to hear other ideas!

Thanks!


----------



## bumblebeexo

Oooh I like it! My Mum's maiden name was Gray, so this came into our minds for a boy but we had a little girl instead!


----------



## Proserpina

I don't have any suggestions for a middle name, but my daughter's name is Harley and one day I bumped into another couple in the family restroom at the mall whose children's names were Harley (girl) and Grayson (boy). We were all big Batman fans. Apparently the husband in that couple slipped those names past the wife without telling her they were Batman-themed names. Ha-ha.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Grayson Oliver sounds fab. I also like Grayson Oscar and Grayson Thomas :)


----------



## Kezzy

What the PP said!! ^ Grayson Thomas sounds great :)


----------



## Kyla

I like Grayson Oliver. I've never been a fan of -son names either unless the child IS a son of someone with that name, so it is neat that you can use it 'properly'. :haha:

Grayson Thomas is also nice, I like Grayson Alexander :flower:


----------



## LittleBoo

I adore Greyson! It's on the list for our next bub :)


----------



## beegray

My surname is Gray (married) so for us it wld b weird but i like it we picked out a girls name and it's Olivia, so find it pretty funny like it's our surname and baby name swopped around! Grayson Oliver! I love it! sound strong!


----------



## Ecologirl

Grayson Oliver sounds lovely. I also like Grayson James or Grayson Nicholas :flower:


----------

